# Alder Wood Bowl Finished



## George Missita (Nov 25, 2012)

Just turned this last week.Fun wood to turn. 10"x4" alder W/just one flame on it;Mack


----------



## George Missita (Nov 25, 2012)

Here is the back;Mack


----------



## cabomhn (Nov 25, 2012)

Nice looking bowl! Never turned alder before but I like the look of it finished.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 25, 2012)

Nice bowl there George. Thanks for the pics!


----------

